# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  نسرين خطفت وخنقت وطعنت 29 طعنة ثم حرقت ووضعت بشوال ورميت

## الوسادة

*نقلا عن الشاهد 



جرائم بحلة جديدة وغريبة على مجتمعنا المحلي باتت تؤرق المواطن فقد اخذ الجناة لا يكتفون بالقتل بل باتوا يقتلون ويجزون الرقاب ويحرقون وهذه الجرائم نبذها المجتمع المسلم بجميع الاشكال لانها حرمها الله ورسوله.


وجريمة الاسبوع التي ستطرحها الشاهد عبر صفحاتها جريمة ولا ابشع لهذا العام وقد اقشعرت لها الابدان واذهلت العقول وتلجم الالسن. 


من منطقة ام البساتين ذهبنا لنسمع من ذوي المغدورة نسرين عواد الحلاحله والبالغه من العمر 17 عاما  والتي لم تدرك انها سيكون مصيرها على يد وحش بشري لا يخاف الله عندما ارتكب جريمته البشعة وقد غيب واسكت ضميره واخلاقه وشل عقله عن اي رادع ديني وانساني عندما قام بارتكاب جريمته وقد نسي ايضا علاقة القربى والنسب مع عائلة المغدوره. 




التصريح الامني 


باشر مدعي عام محكمة الجنايات الكبرى القاضي قحطان قوقزه باجراءات التحقيق مع الجاني ويبلغ من العمر 19 عاما والذي اقدم على قتل فتاة تبلغ من العمر 17 عاما وحرق جثتها بقصد اخفاء معالم جريمته ووجه المدعي العام للمشتكى عليه تهمة القتل العمد وجنحة حمل وحيازة اداة حادة. 


وقرر المدعى العام توقيفه 17 يوما في مركز اصلاح وتأهيل البلقاء بعد ان قام بتسليم نفسه فور ارتكابه للجريمة. 


وتشير التحقيقات الاولية ان الشاب قام الثلاثاء الماضي 10/5 بخنق الفتاة  وطعنها 29 طعنة للتأكد من وفاتها وبعدها قام بسكب البنزين عليها وحرقها بقصد اخفاء جريمته الشاهد زارت منزل ذوي المغدورة بمنطقة ام البساتين والتقت مع والدها والذي كان بحالة نفسية سيئة نظرا لبشاعة هذه الجريمة التي حصلت لابنته. 


قال والد المغدورة نسرين عواد سلامه الحلاحله ابنتي عمرها 17 عاما وهي طالبة بالصف الاول الثانوي بمدرسة خوله بنت الازور بمنطقة المنصورة في ام البساتين. 


وتعودت ابنتي ان تذهب للمدرسة مع قريبة لنا مدرسة بذات المدرسة وايضا مع ابنة عمها وهي بمرحلة الثانوية العامة. 




الجاني واهله 


قال والد المغدورة ذوي الجاني هم انسباء لنا فابنتي كانت متزوجة من شقيق الجاني ويوجد بعض الاشكاليات بيننا ولم تعتقد انهم يرتبون لقتل ابنتي والتبشيع بجثمانها على هذا النحو. 




ذوي المغدوره 


اكد ذوي وعائلة وعشيرة المغدورة عدم فتح بيت عزاء او اخذ العزاء على قبر ابنتهم لحين صدور قرار من المحكمة باعدام الجاني. 




الحادثة 


كما رويت على لسان والد المغدورة قال بتاريخ 9/5/2011 صبيحة يوم الاثنين ذهبت ابنتي لمدرستها كالمعتاد مع قريبتنا المدرسة والتي تأتي لاخذها من المنزل ويعودون ايضا للمنزل سويا لكن ابنتي لم تعد للمنزل في هذا اليوم وبحثنا عنها مطولا وعندما يأست من البحث ذهبت للمركز الامني في الساعة الثامنة مساء وقدمت شكوى عن اختفائها. 


وباليوم التالي من اختفائها ذهبت للباشا خالد عبدالنبي وهو من كبار اعيان المنطقة واخبرته عن شكوكي بانسبائي بخطف ابنتي لوجود خلافات وعداوات قديمه بينهما وذهبنا سويا لمنزلهم وقمنا بالسؤال عن رجل العائلة لكن زوجة الرجل اخبرتنا بانه مسافر مع ابنائه. 


وعندما اخبرنا المركز الامني بذلك وجدنا ان الرجل وابنائه لم يغادرا البلاد وامر رئيس المركز باحضارهم والتحقيق معهم مطولا واعترف الابن الجاني بارتكابه لجريمته البشعة وقام بتمثيل الجريمة. 


واعترف الجاني بانه اختطف ابنتي عن طريق الحيلة من امام المدرسة عند انتهاء الدوام والذهاب بها الى منطقة »الهواية المشقر« وقد ارتكب جريمته اولا بخنقها ثم طعنها 29 طعنة بانحاء متفرقة بجسدها وسكب البنزين عليها وحرقها كليا ثم وضعها بشوال ورماها بمنطقة ارينبا والتي تقع بعد الجيزه. 


واضاف الوالد قائلا اقسم بانني وعشيرتي لن نأخذ العزاء بابنتي ولن نصلح او نعطي عطوة لحين صدور حكم الاعدام بمن قتل ابنتي وقام بالتمثيل بالجثمان دون ضمير او اخلاق.




تنويه : 
تتم مراجعة كافة التعليقات ،وتنشر في حال الموافقة عليها فقط.
وتحتفظ جريدة الشاهد بحق حذف أي تعليق في أي وقت ،ولأي سبب كان،ولن ينشر أي تعليق يتضمن اساءة أوخروجا عن الموضوع المطروح ،او ان يتضمن اسماء اية شخصيات او يتناول اثارة للنعرات الطائفية والمذهبية او العنصرية آملين التقيد بمستوى راقي بالتعليقات
علما ان التعليقات تعبر عن أصحابها فقط .*

----------

